# Clomid - follicles but low progesterone - what next?



## The Cat&#039;s Mother (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this site and am coming to the end of my first cycle on clomid - a scan showed two follicles but I've had two blood tests which showed low progesterone, so no success this time. I've been told I'll need a shot next time around - can anyone tell me the medical name of the shot? I want to read up about it!

I have been told to wait until my period before I start the next cycle of clomid, but if I don't have a period within the next ten days, I need to have another scan before the doctor decides what to do next. I haven't had a period in about 8 years, so I feel like it's unlikely that I will have a period (although that's based on instinct more than anything else). I've been told that depending on what the scan shows, I'll either be able to resume the clomid or wait. Has anyone else not had a period after clomid? What happened to your treatment after that? I really don't want to wait any more!

Thanks xx


----------



## Minkette (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello,
I'm also new to the forum and thought i'd just say hello.  I'm not sure yet, but think we may have some similar issues - I seem to have developed a nice follicle but unfortunately don't seem to be getting any LH .  Either that or am so stressed it's not coming out - who knows!!
I'm not sure what next but will let you know what my consultant suggests, but I suppose either more clomid or a shot sounds likely.
Best of luck!
Minkette


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Minkette, 

I had a good follie last cycle (19mm) on my left ovary on CD 12 but never got an LH surge. However, I felt a sharp pain and cramping in the left hand side which I assume was me ovulating even if I didn't catch the surge.  How have you been testing for the surge? I have been told that you should test in teh afternoon (I was testing in the morning so am now going to do it twice a day to see if I can catch it this month). 
xx


----------

